# Hectic!!!



## Farmin' Girl (Jun 12, 2014)

Busy day in my family, my Grandmother was taken to the ER this morning for non-stop vomiting, and I had a one-person wreck on a wet road that totaled my car!  Praising God I didn't die, because the worst hit was taken on my driver's side, and I could have died instantly if my car had continued to roll. Thankfully it hit a tree which stopped the roll. I am also glad no one else was involved in the wreck, I couldn't have continued living with the thought of having killed anyone!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 12, 2014)

wow...scary!!!  So glad you are okay and hope your Grandmother is better!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 13, 2014)

Rough day 
Glad you are OK.


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks all, my Grandmother had to have gall-bladder surgery at 9:00 this morning, she is doing well, and is now eating solid foods again.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Farmin' Girl (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks so much for your love and support!


----------

